

Show HN: Speedproject to display books I have read  in 2013. - crisnoble

I was inspired by Arron Swartz's post: http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/books2011 and Harper Reed's collection: https://harperreed.org/books to start tracking what I read as well.<p>This is my attempt: http://crismannoble.github.com/tabula/<p>Feedback welcome.
======
crisnoble
clickable: <http://crismannoble.github.com/tabula/>

